
Ambien maker responds to Roseanne: Racism is ‘not a known side effect’ - maxshmax
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/ambien-maker-responds-to-roseanne-racism-is-not-a-known-side-effect-2018-05-30
======
Nomentatus
Random (re thinking) is a side effect of very large numbers of
pharmaceuticals.

Disinhibition is a side effect of many pharmaceuticals; thinking that whatever
you're doing right now is cool, regardless (antidepressants in particular.)

Despite of Sanofi's snide, society is coping with widespread behavioral
effects of medication, which can include making murder and suicide much more
likely, and overdoses on some second medication more likely. The costs aren't
small.

Behavior is multifactorial; there's no one cause. So yes, whatever you think
of the Rosanne debacle there's plenty of suffering in aggregate from
behavioral side effects of prescription medicine.

Long ago I was the roommate of a professor who was being twisted around by his
sleep meds, which he'd been taking for decades by then. By no coincidence I've
never taken a prescription sleep medication. Regular periods of total darkness
(red light is okay) are very effective (after about 3 weeks.)

------
pseingatl
Nonsense. Bizarre behavior is a known side-effect. Ambien is dangerous. Ambien
+ alcohol is even more dangerous. Google "Ambien Zombies." "Ambien Murder"
"Sleep Eating" or "Sleep Driving"; or the Tom Tuduj case in Chicago. There are
dozens, perhaps hundreds of these cases.

------
modbait
It's absolutely appalling that a corporation whose scientific professionalism
is relied upon by so many would jump in for a cheap shot on this. (It's even
more appalling that they're simply wrong on the science, as others have
noted.)

